# How do I find out if my TV supports NTSC?



## Daskill (Oct 17, 2007)

I live in the UK, and I'm thinking about buying a couple of DVDs from the USA, but I don't know if my TV supports NTSC.

Anyone know how I can find out?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you have the owner's manual for it, it should tell you if the TV supports NTSC and if you need to manually switch it in some way. Otherwise try a Google search for the brand and model number. You may be able to find a web site with the specifications.

Do you have a DVD player from the USA that plays Region 1 DVDs?


----------



## Daskill (Oct 17, 2007)

Not from the USA, but I think it plays DVDs from all regions.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

In that case you may need to avoid Region Code Enhanced (RCE) discs from North America. They have some extra code in them that is supposed to prevent proper playback on Region Free players.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Most PAL TV's of recent years have NTSC capability on AV input, but not via the antenna connection.


----------

